# Favorite Tire?



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok figured i would try something different. I love a good tire review, so what are you guys' favorite tire in these categories? Include sizes as well

Pure Mud
Trail
All Around (mud/trail)

Ill start... 
29.5 law
27 ITP terracross
28 Rad Law


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

29.5 Law
BigHorn (though I've only ridden on them once, never run one on a personal quad, it's what I would choose for trail)
XTR/Zilla/MudBug All are capable AT tires, and I've used all 3.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I've only had one set of tires(mudwisers) other than stock, my three answers are purely educated guesses.

Mud- Backs
Trail- Zillas
All around- Terminators


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

in my experience, down here in GA the backs dig more than paddle like the laws. and they are violent when coming out of holes. i had a lot more bounce with the backs. the laws flex a little better and grab where the hard rubber of the backs made bounce more... ive been around the world on tires and hands down the law is still my favorite, backs being a third to the vampire edls.... but only bc i ran them in the pit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah.. I think to give an honest review you really need to have at least ridden on them  no offense to anyone... but... :bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Id like to try out a 29.5 law and 29.5 terminator for a shoot out. Would make for some good comparision.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well ive ridden every pure mud tire, with the exception of the "newer ones" i.e. terms/motomonster and the black mamba. but rest assured when i get the 650 ready to roll again these tires will be tried in due time.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

now if you wanted to compare 32backs to 31laws, the 32s are gonna be your better tire theoretically, harder bite and larger lug spacing. but the weight difference makes them very similar in their ups and downs.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I ride too much sand and hard packed surfaces to have a law or back. Although I think they look amazing on a quad. Thats why im leaning more towards a nator for the ride quality......and its different from the norm.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> I ride too much sand and hard packed surfaces to have a law or back. Although I think they look amazing on a quad. Thats why im leaning more towards a nator for the ride quality......and its different from the norm.


 
We creek ride more than anything and the backs do very well in the water.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

-Never owned a pure mud tire, but outlaws would be my first choice
-My bighorns were great on trails 
-Running Zillas now and they are the best all around tire I've used


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The only tires I've owned are ITP tires and they would be the mudlites, hole shots, and ATR's

For mud the mudlites
For trail the ATR's
For mud and trail ATR's

My mudlites I only use them in the winter when plowing and if Im goin down to the river. The ATR's are on my atv most of the time since they are the stock size and ride great compared to my 27" mudlites. They do great in the mud (I dont go in nasty mud holes with them on but have gone through some really nasty areas) They trail ride awesome. Plus they ride better than my mudlites since the lugs are alot smaller. I dont know much about the other tires out there.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Pure Mud- Silverbacks
Trail- Bighorns
All Around (mud/trail)- Maxxis Zilla's.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Mud-backs
Trail- bighorns
All around-Bi/tri's


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mud id have to say laws and if I had a smaller bike id run gators trails and mud id say mud lights or xtrs


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Mud-29.5 Laws!!!!!
Trail-Bighorn
All Around-XTR (wear like iron)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

swampthing said:


> Mud-29.5 Laws!!!!!
> Trail-Bighorn
> All Around-XTR (wear like iron)


:agreed:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i guess not enough people have tried the rad laws or there would be a lot more votes for them. if you have the money my advice to anyone would be to try them! they are really a sweet tire. but anyway, keep them coming!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Something I been wanting to know. If all tires came in a 29.5 & all weighed close to the same. For a mud tire what would you choose? Law Back Term Zillas Bi-Tri Vamps etc...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Would still stick w/ Laws.... As much as I hate to say it, HL got 1 thing right and that was the Law. IMO Nothing else is that great of a tire all around the board, for mudders.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

x2. only tire that comes close is the back. and ive already shared my feelings about that tire... lol


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

pure mud-outlaws i own a set and although i havent rode them much i have seen some around and have seen them do some pretty crazy things, they just paddle through mud.
trail- bighorns my brother has owned a set for a few years had them on a teryx now on his can-am probably 1,0000 plus miles and still a lot of tread left
all around- zilla's.


----------

